# Warre queen box - Leave it or retrieve it?



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

So I installed my first package into my Warre tonight. Didn't go as well as I had hoped as we ran out of sunlight which caused me to have to rush but they are in. While not my original intent, the queen box ended up stapled onto a top bar in the lower box rather than the upper. When I go back in a few days to check the feeder should I try and retrieve the queen box or not? If so, do I just smoke them up into the top box and remove it from the bottom or is there a better way?


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I am thinking that you would want to make sure she gets out.


----------



## chaindrivecharlie (Apr 6, 2008)

I would not use smoke, just lift upper box's off. And remove the queen's cage. It should be just that easy. Then refill the syrup jar. good luck!


----------

